# National Cupcake Day



## RadishRose (Dec 15, 2015)

[h=1]December 15, 2015 – NATIONAL CUPCAKE DAY [/h]http://www.nationaldaycalendar.com/...rights-day-national-cupcakelemon-cupcake-day/


----------



## jujube (Dec 15, 2015)

....and I'm OFF to the store to celebrate!!!


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 15, 2015)

Wow...those are works of art. Gorgeous!  Thanks, Rose.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 15, 2015)

YUMMY!!  I had cupcakes this past weekend.  Need to get more.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 15, 2015)

Mmmm RR, I didn't know that!  Been ages since I enjoyed a good cupcake!


----------

